# كيف تصنع قارب صغير



## الجناحي (9 مارس 2008)

في هذا الكتاب تجد كيفية صنع قارب صغير بمحرك


----------



## ياسينكو (10 مارس 2008)

thanq ...... very usefull


----------



## محجوب01 (28 يونيو 2008)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (28 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس علوم الفضاء (29 يونيو 2008)

منـــــــــــــــــــور خو علي الموضوع


----------



## ابن العميد (29 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالـرحمن (2 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووررررر


----------



## حازم الفرجاني (28 يوليو 2008)

*شكر*

بارك الله فيك وفي القائمين على الموقع


----------



## مهاجر (28 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير أخي: الجناحي ‏‎ ‎
‎ ‎
على نقل هذا الموضوع المميز‎ ‎

نشكرك بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (30 يوليو 2008)

thank you verey much


----------



## Eng-Maher (31 يوليو 2008)

اطلعت على الملف اخى الفاضل فهو جيد جدا ولكن محتاج متخصص ايضا 

وشكرا


----------



## ولد الغربال (25 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخوي على المعلوات 
جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## BLue.Q8 (10 مارس 2010)

مشكوورر يا الجناحي


----------



## مجدى محمد احمد (15 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر هل يوجد ملف لقارب اكبر مع الشكر


----------



## ر.م علي (23 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## خلوف العراقي (9 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (1 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خير على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## Mahmoud Helaly (6 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## كيرو عبده (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## basil20088 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير يا كبير


----------



## جمال سلطان (6 أكتوبر 2011)

ملف رائع جدا كل الشكر لهذا المجهود


----------



## عبدالرحمن محمد رمزي (9 أكتوبر 2011)

_*شكرًا جزيلا .... شكرًا لك*_


----------



## algeneral2006 (19 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عوض عبدالجابر (9 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

